# On-line obituary posting - Remembering.ca



## Greymatters (1 May 2008)

Many people may be unaware of a new obituary-related service being hosted by an on-line news service.

http://classifieds.canada.com/remembering/aboutus/index.html

I noted at least one service member has been listed on this site.  

While this could be of great use to those wishing to speak about past, current and future members, please keep in mind that all posts are available to the general public 
(Remember not only your PERSEC, but theirs as well...)


----------

